# 1983 Seiko 5, 7009 Caliber



## wotsch

Finally getting around to my first real post on the forum after introducing myself, I'd like to show you a couple of photos of a 1980s Seiko 5 I recently bought. I did some research into the watch and, along the way, found some useful resources, which I've linked below in case anyone finds them useful.

The watch itself is in astonishingly good condition, considering it's nearly 28 years old. There are virtually no scratches on it. The description on eBay said it was in nearly new condition, but the pictures were rubbish and I thought that was an exaggeration until it arrived and I set eyes on it.

It has a lovely, blue, iridescent face divided into two rings that reflect differently under different light and it's on the original stainless steel strap.

The details:


it is 37mm wide and 11mm thick

the day is changed by pushing the crown in

the day is bi-lingual. That means it is in both English and German, with e.g. the German version being jumped over at every change

a Seiko serial number tells one the year and month of production: the first digit shows the year (without the decade) and the second shows the month. The decade needs to be found out from other indicators

it has metal day and date rings. According to my research, the rings in Seiko 5s were plastic after around 1990. This helped me work out the decade of production

the model number stamped on the watch back is in the form XXXX-YYYY where XXXX is the caliber and YYYY denotes the watch body. For this watch, it's 7009-876A

it has a caliber 7009 day/date movement, 17 jewels, 21600 Bph - according to the sources I found, this movement was used in Seiko 5s from 1980 until it was replaced by the 7S26 in the late 80s. This nailed down the decade and let me deduce the exact month of production

the watch was produced in April 1983

under the 6 on the watch face (very small) are two numbers: XXXX (left) and ZZ ZZ Z Z (right). Again, XXXX indicates the caliber whereas ZZ ZZ Z Z denotes the watch face itself. For this watch, it's 7009 83 MR R 2. Perhaps the '83' here also indicates the year of production, or maybe that's just coincidence


So, finally, here are some pictures. I hope you enjoy them.














































Here are the links to various sources:

http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-1/

http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-2/

http://www.christophlorenz.de/watch/movements/s/seiko/seiko_7009a.php?l=en

http://adenoma.sites.uol.com.br/61xx-70xx-english.html

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/vintage-seiko-5-five-7009-8030-movement-308122.html

-wotsch


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Nice set of photos - and a very classy looking '5'. :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Here, after a slight delay, are a couple of pictures of the Seiko's 7009 movement:



















-wotsch


----------



## AlexC1981

Looks great in your wrist photo. I wouldn't have thought to get something with blue and gold, but it does go together nicely on your watch.


----------

